# Ottawa Canada Pigeon Lover will take adoptables...



## ariadnegrrrl (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello fellow pigeon lovers!

My boyfriend and I have been considering getting a pet bird for about a year now... but - we'd rather adopt one that is in need of a home.

If now or in the future there are any people who know of or have any adoptable pigeons in the Ottawa, Ontario, CANADA area, please let me know.

We can't really go anywhere to pick any up, but we can offer a happy loving home.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for offering a home for a needy pigeon.


Hi NumberNine,

Welcome to Pigeons.com

Thank you for your response and resource.

Treesa


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.wildbirdcarecentre.org/


----------

